# Craftsman start pull - very hard recoil prob.



## savdbigrace (May 27, 2009)

Hello. I tried to post this previously but it didn't record. Oh well, try, try again.
This is my first post- please help. I have a 10 year old Craftsman mower w/a Tecumseh 5.5 hp pull start engine. The engine runs great- but the pull start rope has a terrible recoil. Sometimes the engine will start at first pull- other times it may take several punishing pulls to find the sweet spot where I can achieve good compression to start. I've had suggestions of: carbon build-up on the piston head, to a possible sheared flywheel key? I need your help to diagnose this and what remedy to employ. Thanks for your kind assist.:smile:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi savdbigrace

The recoil is from the flywheel key that is shearing off slowly, I had the same problem with my own mower until the key broke off completely and it nearly tore my arm off when I tried to start it. The recoil is due to the timing being off when you try to start the engine. When the key breaks off completely, you will not be able to start the mower and it will be worse than what it is now. Best solution is replace the flywheel key, with the proper tools you can do this yourself.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's an overhead valve engine set your valve clearance to .004 for both at TDC.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You will think this about the stupidest answer you will see here.

Many years ago a friend of mine, brought a mower over, saying it was hard to hard to like yours. Every time I pulled it about rip my fingers off. He told that he was getting ready for spring, cleaning air filter, clean plug, oil change and sharpen the blade.

I did get it started, but about killed me. Took out it deep grass, and the darn thing would run but not cut any grass. Push it back in the garage, to check the blade and discovered that he forgot to put the blade back on.

Vertical shaft lawn mowers need a blade to start easy, unless they have a cast iron flywheel.

Just thought I would pass along a true story. Did you forget yours?

BG


----------



## savdbigrace (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for your prompt feedback. I think you're right Octaneman. I've just finished mowing, so I will try to take this time to look up the engine M# and the right repair manual,tools etc. I'm a do-it-yourselfer, though not a small engine mechanic. So we'll have to see if I can competently do this- particularly resetting the engine timing. If not, I do know a good repairman. Thanks also to K2skier- I made a note of the setting. And yes Basementgeek- I"ve got a brand new blade on her-but thanks anyway.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Basementgeek said:


> You will think this about the stupidest answer you will see here.
> 
> Many years ago a friend of mine, brought a mower over, saying it was hard to hard to like yours. Every time I pulled it about rip my fingers off. He told that he was getting ready for spring, cleaning air filter, clean plug, oil change and sharpen the blade.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I know this is a true story by the serious way that you told it. I did want to mention, this was a nice way to end a long day. Yep, it could happen! Thanks for sharing and putting a nice spin on the end of the day with lots of laughter from your unfortunate incident.


----------

